# October meeting



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I would like to get a rough count of people who are planning to show up for the meeting at my house on the 24th.I will be cooking hamburgers for everyone just need a starting point on how many I might need to cook.If anyone wants to bring some chips or drinks feel free to do so.


----------



## madbadger98 (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm hopefully coming and can bring a dip or something


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm planning to be there unless work blows up in my face!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'll be there can the meeting event thing be sent out, if it has I haven't got it, unless I skipped some how when looking at my email. 

I'll bring some sodas/or water, and chips.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Mooncon, thanks for hosting! I had a great time.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Your welcome and I will host again


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nice friendly meeting. thanks for the burgers.


----------

